# Ladies Curved Seatpost Snyder



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2016)

My girl picked this up here a bit ago, but I've just started to service her. Actually, I pulled it out of the basement for the upcoming CWC ride. Well, turns out it's not CWC built but Snyder. Has anyone seen this frame before? Any idea on year? I don't have my Rollfast book handy, so I'm wondering if it's pictured. I think JD posted a pic of either another ladies or a men's bike in the same paint scheme. I can't seem to find it, so it'd be great if you could post it here. Thanks in advance for any help. Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2016)

Noticed a couple holes in the front fender. Any idea what they're for? Hoping its not a dual torpedo mount


----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2016)

Well at least the front end is CWC!, and most duel torpedo mounts to standard torpedo holes.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey mike, here's what I found in the Hawthorne book. The first behind the boys model is listed as a 38 zep model, the second is 39, not a zep. These are the only curved girls seat tube models I see in the book. Good luck man, nice bike.


----------



## mike j (Apr 19, 2016)

Very nice girl's frame, curves in all the right places.


----------



## ratina (Apr 19, 2016)

I have the same bike:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sn...at-year-and-is-it-saveable.84058/#post-527176

mine is rough and missing parts. I don't have a picture as found, this is after stripping it down.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 307171 View attachment 307170 Hey mike, here's what I found in the Hawthorne book. The first behind the boys model is listed as a 38 zep model, the second is 39, not a zep. These are the only curved girls seat tube models I see in the book. Good luck man, nice bike.



Thanks for posting these pics. Kinda blurry, but does she look CWC or Snyder? I know its a poor quality xerox copy, but hoping some clues might be visible.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 21, 2016)

Here is a pic I've had saved maybe this will help you out the 2 holes up from I believe held 2 Delta winner headlights.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 21, 2016)

No curved seat tube but, same paint scheme. Not a Snyder built frame but, a CWC built 37-38 Hawthorne. At least that's what thought. 
Sold this a few years ago.






Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 24, 2016)

I remember from Phil that there are a handful of Snyder built Hawthornes with the cwc shockmaster forks. I would expect these to predate Snyder's springer.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 24, 2016)

Here's a period photo showing a dual light, curved seat post Hawthorne.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Here's a period photo showing a dual light, curved seat post Hawthorne. View attachment 308809



That is awesome!!! You find some of the greatest pics! Thanks!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 24, 2016)

Looks like it even has the 2-speed like the bike Goldengreek posted.


----------

